# 5.1 speakers



## hirenvira (Oct 11, 2011)

I am looking for 5.1 speakers for my home in the range of Rs. 2500-3000. I am being offered Philips DSP50N for Rs. 3000/-, but I can't find product information anywhere on the web. So I am a bit confused. Please guide me whether I should accept the offer or is there any better product available in my budget.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 11, 2011)

Get the Altec Lansing Octane 7 - VS4621, it is 2.1 but the sound quality is very good.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

@rajnusker, OP needs a 5.1 & VS4621 is not that good..

@hirenvira, welcome to thinkdigit forums... So u need a 5.1 for ur PC/TV/DVD player ?


----------



## andcha (Oct 14, 2011)

Even I am looking 5.1 speakers and they will be attached to TV.
Purpose is movies, music, games.


----------



## Minion (Oct 14, 2011)

Go for logitech z506 available at 4,500

see here

Surround Sound Speakers Z506


----------



## andcha (Oct 14, 2011)

Good suggestion. Can you suggest something similar to or better Flipkart.com: JBL Harman Kardon Soundsticks III: Speaker


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 14, 2011)

^^Corsair SP2500 ~ 14K the best 2.1 avail now...


----------



## andcha (Oct 14, 2011)

Something similar (looks wise) to  Flipkart.com: JBL Harman Kardon Soundsticks III: Speaker but only 5.1 which can be connected to VIERA TH-P42ST30D | Panasonic


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 14, 2011)

Minion said:


> Go for logitech z506 available at 4,500
> 
> see here
> 
> Surround Sound Speakers Z506



The link says it costs Rs. 7,145. It doesn't come with a 'Remote' either. Guess I can't use it with my Toshiba 24PS10ZE TV.


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2011)

OP doesn't need any remote buddy he can control volume through T.V remote.



johnybravojr said:


> The link says it costs Rs. 7,145. It doesn't come with a 'Remote' either. Guess I can't use it with my Toshiba 24PS10ZE TV.



No buddy it will cost you 4,500 logitech quote is outdated.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 16, 2011)

johnybravojr said:


> The link says it costs Rs. 7,145. It doesn't come with a 'Remote' either. Guess I can't use it with my Toshiba 24PS10ZE TV.



Logitech Z506 Surround Sound Speakers


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 17, 2011)

Minion said:


> OP doesn't need any remote buddy he can control volume through T.V remote.



I have checked it myself. You can't control volume of your external speakers using your TV remote. Trust me!


----------



## hirenvira (Oct 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @rajnusker, OP needs a 5.1 & VS4621 is not that good..
> 
> @hirenvira, welcome to thinkdigit forums... So u need a 5.1 for ur PC/TV/DVD player ?



Yes Sir! I need to connect the speakers to my LG LED 5300 TV. Please suggest a good option. When I inquired about Philips DSP50N, I was told that there is a manufacturing defect so company has withdrawn the product and its selling the same at much cheaper rates along with other products through some dealers. Thanks.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 17, 2011)

The Logitech Z506 is a good option for ur budget.. But wont be able to experience the 5.1 split/surround unless the source(TV in ur case) supports 5.1 channel..


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> The Logitech Z506 is a good option for ur budget.. But wont be able to experience the 5.1 split/surround unless the source(TV in ur case) supports 5.1 channel..



Can you suggest me a speaker system with remote control to connect to my TV? Budget 3000-4500.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 17, 2011)

U need 2.1/5.1?? I'm saying this again, if u connect to TV u wont be able to get 5.1 effect..

As TV's audio source is stereo...


----------



## andcha (Oct 17, 2011)

You are right johnybravojr, the sound of the speakers cannot be controlled through TV. I've just bought Edifier DA5000 pro and have paired it with Panasonic TH-P42ST30D, sound can be controlled only through the RC provided, though I am able to control it through Tata Sky+ STB. Also, I am able to get audio out of all speakers when plugged into headphone jack of the TV, which, I guess completes the 5.1 thing but I am not sure whether the audio quality is up to mark or not, still, I am satisfied.


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> U need 2.1/5.1?? I'm saying this again, if u connect to TV u wont be able to get 5.1 effect..
> 
> As TV's audio source is stereo...



I want a decent 5.1 setup(I'm not looking for the hi-end stuff, just simple surround sound for movies and video songs)I have mentioned the specifications of my TV "HERE". What I did not mention there was the need for 'Remote Control', and there is a small change in the budget.


----------



## andcha (Oct 17, 2011)

You can consider Edifier M3500 (with remote) available for 3900-4000.
Do try before you buy.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 17, 2011)

andcha said:


> Also, I am able to get audio out of all speakers when plugged into headphone jack of the TV, which, I guess completes the 5.1 thing but I am not sure whether the audio quality is up to mark or not



There will be o/p through all the speakers but the purpose of a 5.1 is not served.. As it works as stereo and not multi-channel...



johnybravojr said:


> just simple *surround sound* for movies and video songs



U cant get this as your TV doesnt have multi-channel o/p...



andcha said:


> You can consider Edifier M3500 (with remote) available for 3900-4000.
> Do try before you buy.


That is a good option if u need RC included... But SQ-wise, Z506>M3500


----------



## andcha (Oct 17, 2011)

I think his requirement is more inclined towards having a remote control which is fair because getting up in the middle of a movie and adjusting volume is very irritating and usually, one faces this scenario very often. You should probably go ahead with M3500 but do take a demo and satisfy yourself before buying as I have never experienced M3500. Also, I must admit that the remote which comes with DA5000 pro is very responsive (unlike stupid tata sky+ remote).

Btw, Do you have any suggestions or workaround to make 5.1 actually work the way they are meant to?
Am enclosing a pic of ports and jacks.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 17, 2011)

andcha said:


> Btw, Do you have any suggestions or workaround to make 5.1 actually work the way they are meant to?
> Am enclosing a pic of ports and jacks.



On seeing the pics, your TV has digital/optical out.. 

So if your speakers have in-built decoder(i.e, if it has optical I/P) like this,

*img.presence-pc.com/dossiers/comp_logitech/connect_pod_z680.jpg

U'll be able to get the 5.1 surround... Hope this helps..

Or u need a digital decoder to convert the digital signals to analog...


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, here are the connections in my TV. So, I can also make use of the 5.1 properties of the Digital/Optical Output and HDMI connections too?
View attachment 5421
Now I'm wondering if I will ever be able to find a speaker set that has these connectivity options for my budget. Someone advices me to get an 'Assembled Amplifier' from the local bazaar to connect any 5.1 speaker system to the TV and enjoy surround-sound. This is getting more complicated by the day!


----------



## andcha (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you MegaMind for the input and sorry for responding late as I was totally into diwali shopping/celebrations. Now, the thing is, the speakers I have doesn't have optical input (5.1 Multimedia Home Theater Speaker - DA5000 Pro | Edifier). All it supports is
1.) PC Input (2 RCA Left,Right)
2.) Analog Input (2 RCA Left,Right)
3.) 5.1 Channel Input (6 RCA.. LeftFront, Right Front, Left Rear, Right Rear, Center and Subwoofer)

Q1. If I buy a digital decoder, will the output get better or at least equivalent to as if connected to 5.1 channel PC sound card?
Q2. Do you know of some online shop where I can find a good digital decoder
Q3. If I buy a Dvd/bluray player (with 5.1 output) and attach it to the tv, will I get audio even if I play media through some other source like HDD/USB/PC/DTH

I am really confused at this moment and want this to work so that I can move on to other problems. A little help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 1, 2011)

andcha said:


> Q1. If I buy a digital decoder, will the output get better or at least equivalent to as if connected to 5.1 channel PC sound card?
> Q2. Do you know of some online shop where I can find a good digital decoder
> Q3. If I buy a Dvd/bluray player (with 5.1 output) and attach it to the tv, will I get audio even if I play media through some other source like HDD/USB/PC/DTH



1. Digital Decoders are way better than PC sound cards.
2. I wouldn't advise getting it online.
3. Dvd/bluray player (with 5.1 output) to 5.1 speakers = True 5.1 surround..

Can u elaborate what exactly are you trying to do? i'e, connecting 5.1 speakers to ?


----------



## andcha (Nov 1, 2011)

I want this 5.1 system to work with TV as its default audio output source, so whatever I play, the sound should come out of this 5.1 system.

Is it possible with 5.1 enabled dvd/bluray player?

From what I understand... Dvd/bluray > Digital Decoder > PC Sound Card
Correct?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 1, 2011)

You can get True 5.1 when speakers are connected to 5.1 o/p of DVD/Bluray player. But when u connect 5.1 speakers with TV, u wont get True 5.1 but there will be o/p through all the speakers n sub.

Digital Decoder > PC Sound Card


----------



## andcha (Nov 1, 2011)

My question is, If I connect this 5.1 system only with Dvd/Bluray Player and always keep it that way, will I get output from them even if I play content from Tata Sky, HDD/USB (connected to TV), more briefly, will this 5.1 act as a default sound output for TV when connected to Dvd/Bluray?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 1, 2011)

andcha said:


> will this 5.1 act as a default sound output for TV when connected to Dvd/Bluray?



No u cant do that..


----------



## Sarath (Nov 1, 2011)

If your DVD player has a passthrough feature then yes it'll work. But I haven't come across any as yet.


----------



## andcha (Nov 1, 2011)

Guess I am left with only one option then, digital decoder.
Any idea how much these costs.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 1, 2011)

andcha said:


> Guess I am left with only one option then, digital decoder.
> Any idea how much these costs.



Actually, U cant turn ur TV's sound o/p into multi-channel whatever u do...
Coz, ur TV's digital audio out is stereo ..


----------

